# best soft plastic for whiting



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

im looking to do a bit of whiting fishing soon and wondered what soft plastics you have had success with and which methods work when fishing them.

any help is appreciated


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Gulp 6" sandworm, cut in half on a 1/40oz jig. Just drift with an incoming or outgoing tide (no run, no fun) and let the whiting do all the work. Darker colour for darker water


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I have not tried myself.....yet.....but the 6" gulp sand worms can be rigged to just a normal hook and tossed out like it is bait, just let it sit and roll around in the current....the worms come in a few different colours so you can pick what is most natural.

Ash

Peril beat me to it! but glad i was on the right track!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Ben

Check out this link

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3935

Where and when are you going fishing for whiting Ben?

cheers


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey Sel, 
no particular time or place, 
I thought i would start down here in the creek near home.

are you keen to track some down mate,
i wouldnt mind going out to somewhere specifically if they are in numbers.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Peril said:


> Gulp 6" sandworm, cut in half on a 1/40oz jig. Just drift with an incoming or outgoing tide (no run, no fun) and let the whiting do all the work. Darker colour for darker water


i might have to give this a try, however isnt it just baitfishing?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> Peril said:
> 
> 
> > Gulp 6" sandworm, cut in half on a 1/40oz jig. Just drift with an incoming or outgoing tide (no run, no fun) and let the whiting do all the work. Darker colour for darker water
> ...


It is Ben. However I presume you are chasing whiting for a feed, something to which I and my family are partial. For sport fishing the same waters I prefer to cast and retrieve, targeting bream.

Which brings up your comment about trolling in another thread. I agree that trolling isn't as satisfying from a sportfishing perspective but I wouldn't call it cheating as far as the average fisho goes. It is a very valid way to prospect for fish and about the only way of finding some pelagics. For kayak fishing, the speed at which we travel means not trolling is wasted opportunity when moving between locations. As far as comp fishing, it is banned, but then it is not a long way away from jiggling a dropshot rig on the drift, which is perfectly legal.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hmm some good points there peril,

how effective are the gulp worms on the whiting, 
woulkd you normally get 3 or 4 legal fish?
the reason i ask is i am keen for a feed of whiting and am willing to try the drift method


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Hiya done a bit of this casting around at back of narra lake _ wading _ and have scored whiting to 42cms, which are a blast. Found they were not jighead weight shy (they are used to wrassling worms from holes) but they ARE leader shy and also l-o-n-g casts are helpful. Have scored all my whiting on Berkley 2inch grubs in pumkinseed, Squidgy wrigglers in size 2 and 3 in bloodworm and also gold colours and as others have said, gulp worms (which really are bait!!!) in natural and camo and also Berkley 3 inch minnows in bloodworm. To be honest I reckon any plastic bloodwormee, shrimpee,prawnee coloured and between two and three inches works. Found they bit hard on lures with a bit of colour in the water but the usual dawn/dusk tide change also good. Strikes are very strong, no muckin about, when these jigs are hit! Cheers


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I've caught a few on the Turtleback worm.

Also caught one on a 5" GULP minnow! :shock:


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi-Yo said:


> Ahh I remember that Dan
> 
> That was one grrrreeeeeddddy bloody whiting


 :lol: He wasn't a bad size either!


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Ben,
I've fished the Broadwater for whiting many times!
If you feel like coming out for a fish, we could organise something.
Cheers


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2007)

I tried the gulp 6"worms a few weeks back onthe whiting, I could sight cast to the big suckers cruising in the shallows but I'll be damned if they would touch them. I was using bloodworm colour and went back to the same spot for a few days in a row and couldnt tempt a single fish despite bumping the whiting on the nose with the lure. I raced back to the local tackleshop and picked up some squirt worms, cast them on the jighead out to the whiting and was cleaning up on them one after the other. Recently I have been using turtleback worms in pumpkin seed and have been doing well on the whiting in deeper water, some of the whiting taking these are barely bigger than the lure. These turtlebacks in that colour are by far my favourite SP especially on bream


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Berkley 1inch Hawg in the cherry red colour brings them unstuck every time


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSwcmz8AABfbgAASUAOAAlwKP+//ICAAioamjKPUxCfqCDaGppoJVP0RqmmjE9TQ0G1MgIBL4DLnN9C76PGDqdBFMKLVcy1PzBNb2LGrWZ/KkOaqt2sPLwp2GTVB2GWdua7jjRK42aVcNuMrXTplGpD6+b9EE4ASZRlFqLIHpIJaPzxMxEwvba7/YvKO/JFWGU1jiYEqDWZfiZQUUvhMfxdyRThQkCwcmz8=


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

G'day Tony Ol'Mate!!!! How have you been? Long time no type :lol: I actually discovered it while I was down in the Snowy Mountains. I took a trip over to Merrimbula and conducted some "trial testing" of different plastics and different retrieves. A slow roll across the bottom through the sand with slight twitches seems to work best. I also put it to the test around the Shoalhaven area at some "top secret" spots and brained them good and proper. Although I hve not tested it in QLD yet due to no time, I have reccomended the procedure to some mates who have had great success, and also some customers of mine who also brought back some nice catches of whiting. I am more than happy to find an excuse to take another trip out with the boys again from SE QLD Kayak fishers, and now that I have moved a bit closer, it should make things easier also. My Pajero has been decommisioned due to rust in the roof and gutters not being able to hold the yak. So I am currently in need of a ride from someone :wink: :wink: But I am still working on the wife to let me put racks on the family sedan (she is not really keen on a kayak dripping with salt water on the roof) Let me know if you want to head out some time, I will be unable to head out fishing for the next two weeks, but am up for a trip after this


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Milhouse don't try an sightcast the whiting I was doing this and getting no where. If your on the flats to the south of the channel just flick the worm out run with the tide and let the whiting do the rest (don't strike to early another mistake i was making). I have to thank peril for this advice.

Cheers Dave


----------



## danook (Jan 25, 2007)

Always try and make sure the sun is behind you and your casting point. It's harder for them to see you, especially important for whiting.

Danook 8)


----------

